# Need to vent about 'dog lovers'



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I just got back from walking the dogs in a preserve near my home. Most of the time we are the only ones there, it is an old 340 acre farm that has been preserved. It is generally easy to see or hear people coming so there is time to leash dogs...I always leash my dogs when I see or hear anyone and when off leash they are not allowed far from me. Most of the time, when approaching dog people see me leashing my dogs, they get their dogs on leashes, or under control. And then there are the jerks who think it is ok to just let their dog/s run up on people. 

So, 2x today I met those jerks. Now that I have 2 dogs (Remus is 2 and Griff is 6), if I see that someone is not going to control their dog automatically, I call out "can you get your dog". That usually works and if reassured that their dog is friendly, I say mine are in training or tell them that most dogs get defensive with 2 large male german shepherds circling them, so it is best if we dont play.....

So today jerk #1 doesnt get his dog...I ask again if he would get his dog. He just calls a few times. Mr Wiggles is now up in my face jumping on me while I am trying to walk away with my 2 leashed dogs who find Mr Wiggles interesting. Man at least mumbles 'Sorry'.

I walk another 10 mins and a huge lab crashes out of a side trail and comes barreling up. I see the owners, who make no effort to call their dog. My dogs had their toys and were trying to ignore the hysterically friendly attentions of the lab. I decide not to bother to leash, too late for control at this point. Owners say hi. I say Hi and try to keep walking in our direction. Owners are now walking in opposite direction (with out their dog!). Their dog is now leaping on me and plants a nice muddy paw on my rear. I say, in a somewhat annoyed voice "Awww, man. That is the second dog to jump on me today". 

Male owner gets furious and says something about how "we are all dog lovers and should have a nice day", and adds how he doesnt see a leash on my dogs. I (indignantly) say "yeah, and where are my dogs????? (who are next to me along with his goof). And I tell them to platz--which they do even with his dog romping around them. He sarcastically says "Well, good for you". And again indicates that I am a terrible dog lover for being annoyed that his dog jumped on me. Really?????? Your uncontrolled dog gets me muddy and I should just like it?????? Wow. Guess I am not a great 'dog lover'.....

I am still confuses as to why the man got mad at me because his dog jumped on me???


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jennifer they arent dog lovers they are dysfunctional enablers. i say "get your fu$&@ dog back before i stomp his ass" i couldnt give a rats ass what they say or how they feel. So if your a bad dog lover i am a real bonified MF'er lol.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Brian--wanna take a walk with me next time LOL!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Hey Brian--wanna take a walk with me next time LOL!!


heck yeah!! we will walk through those woods with a whole pack of herders and i dare any shit eater to come within 50 ft. if they do theres gonna be some hurt feelings lmao


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what size shoe do your wear Brian? 

I could use some of your stompin skills as well...most dogs I encounter are around 10 lbs.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

The idiots that populate this planet come in all shapes, sizes quantities and locations. I do not tolerate people that have no control over their animals around me. I give them the option to either control their animal before it reaches me, or collect whats left of it when I'm finished with it. Oddly enough, no one ever wants see what will be left to collect. Jennifer you might want to look into walking with a squirt bottle filled with undiluted vinegar just in case you run into any more overly friendly dogs with their stupid humans.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> The idiots that populate this planet come in all shapes, sizes quantities and locations.... stupid humans.


and that is the TRUTH.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.abnerspress.com/1/post/2010/11/product-spotlight-spray-shield.html

I freaking LOVE that stuff. The best part is that most people see it and think it's mace. :-\" They don't mess with me or my dogs and get their damn thing away from me. :twisted:

I don't have a problem sticking a foot out (or more) if I need to keep stray animals away from me and/or my own dogs. The people that really piss me the f*(# off are the ones who get hot and bothered because I kept their running large away from my leashed pets! I don't think I've ever even came into contact with any of those dogs...pretty much like your story. I've made a comment or held my foot out to thwart the "greeting" and people just flip out of their skin. ](*,)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

J yr angst stems from the fact that u are using reason and logic to find an answer.this is an area where such things are of no value.

accept the disease, u can neither change or beat it.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I live in suburbia where a lot of people think their dog is part of human society. The attitude is getting worse--"if you dont like my dog, there is something wrong with you." I have gotten more 'pro-active' with defending my dogs. I will stick a foot out here and there. My older dog is completely neutral so at least with him, I knew he would never get in trouble for a tussel. My young one has more of an edge, so he might get pushed in to a fight. I am not interested in my dogs getting blamed for being aggressive or hurt because of some ass.

I have kids and have had to fend off 'friendly' dogs from little kids who are afraid of dogs. I actually had a man get offended because I chastised him because his 'friendly' dog scared the crap out of a little kid. His dog was friendly so we shouldnt have had a problem. Never mind the traumatized kid.

I was just so incredulous today that this ass got mad at me because I was annoyed that his dog jumped on me....I was almost sputtering. 

Of course now I am reminded of a time last year where 2 dogs come rushing up out of nowhere with no owner in sight. They shove up to my young one (only had him this time), acting aggressively. I try to push them away. As I hear their owner shout 'they are friendly', I see they have muzzles on (soft ones) and think "friendly with muzzles??".....then one attacks Remus and manages to pinch him with teeth--so I start to kick. Her 3rd dog runs up and I guess she saw me ready to kick--yells "She's ancient!!!" I really dont give a crap....muzzled dogs allowed to run completely free??? And they're friendly, yeah right.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Peter, I am a very logical person and you are right, that isnt working here. I need to feel less guilty about being assertive to (or ticking off) the Nice, Friendly, Didnt mean any harm Doggy owners. Who of course assume my dogs are aggressive because I dont want them to play.....


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Who of course assume my dogs are aggressive because I dont want them to play.....


How about the time I had a 3mo Mali puppy in a store with me and I told this one woman ("oh, I've never seen one of these before!") that they don't make good pets. Don't think she heard a thing I said after that. She proceeded to follow us around the store and coo at him nonsense like "you're so sweet and friendly I'm sure you won't grow up like your reputation!"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jackie Lockard said:


> .... She proceeded to follow us around the store and coo at him nonsense like "you're so sweet and friendly I'm sure you won't grow up like your reputation!"


I might have bitten her on the nose myself.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I learned the hard way,and got a nice natured dog now a problem dog in public. All u can do is try stack the odds in yr favour by controlling the environment as much u can and protect your own.ranting to like minded people wont help the problem but can help u feel less alone.

Good luck, stay safe


----------



## Nia Harrell (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't stand owners that don't control their "friendly" dogs.....grrrrr.
I was with my baby in the stroller @ the park, when a lady came towards us with her Cockapoo.
I moved out of the way.She says" oh he' friendly" and proceeds to try to walk up to my son with the dog.
I blocked my son with my body and let her dog sniff me.He was very well behaved and calm as can be.(Thank goodness for that,most dogs here are wackjobs.)
I handled the situation kindly,there was no threat,and the lady was elderly and sweet.BUT...
WHO DOES STUFF LIKE THIS?!?!?! Its a BABY and I don't want ANYONE'S dog near him!! At least ASK FIRST! People...sheesh!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> The idiots that populate this planet come in all shapes, sizes quantities and locations. I do not tolerate people that have no control over their animals around me. I give them the option to either control their animal before it reaches me, or collect whats left of it when I'm finished with it. Oddly enough, no one ever wants see what will be left to collect. Jennifer you might want to look into walking with a squirt bottle filled with undiluted vinegar just in case you run into any more overly friendly dogs with their stupid humans.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Jennifer. there's a company here in Scottsdale that makes and sells tasers. They are the same company law enforcement gets there big gun looking ones from that shoot the darts out of. They make a small personal model that comes with a neat hard carry case you can wear on your belt. I find that when the owners just see you pointing it at the dog and a comment like " please call your dog off " makes them react immediately. They sell them online and places like Cabelas, etc. I take mine in my truck all the time, out when I'm trail riding, etc. Better safe than sorry for personal protection and I'm not comfortable carrying a gun. Or the can of bear spray or mace. You usually never have to use it, just let the owners see you with it.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't even get me started on these *(&(&($#)@#@ idiots! I become a complete ass to such people. If a dog jumps in my dog's face like that, it will not be a pretty sight. I've threatened to call police and animal control in front of the owners when they refuse to leash their dogs and get them under control. THey do a lot of huffing and puffing and mumbling under their breath, but they typically do leash them when I become an ass. Usually being nice doesn't work, and I have to be VERY direct with them. When I meet the general public and there are dogs around (like in Petco, the park, etc.), I just assume the owners are idiots. Usually I'm right. I figure it's better to have a few neighbors hate me than to have a dog fight, have somebody get bitten in the mix, and then be on the wrong end of a law suit.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Can the general public just go out, purchase, and use a taser? I heard that in some parts of the USA, you need a permit for using things like pepper spray and such?? Does mace fall along these lines too? I really need to get something like this!



Laney Rein said:


> Jennifer. there's a company here in Scottsdale that makes and sells tasers. They are the same company law enforcement gets there big gun looking ones from that shoot the darts out of. They make a small personal model that comes with a neat hard carry case you can wear on your belt. I find that when the owners just see you pointing it at the dog and a comment like " please call your dog off " makes them react immediately. They sell them online and places like Cabelas, etc. I take mine in my truck all the time, out when I'm trail riding, etc. Better safe than sorry for personal protection and I'm not comfortable carrying a gun. Or the can of bear spray or mace. You usually never have to use it, just let the owners see you with it.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> http://www.abnerspress.com/1/post/2010/11/product-spotlight-spray-shield.html
> 
> . ](*,)


Does this stuff really work? If dogs are already in a fight, do you think they would even notice it? Or is it more to scare off the owners or possibly prevent the dog from coming closer? Just wondering how well these kinds of sprays work when a dog might have already gone off into that "red" zone and isn't thinking clearly?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I was walking with my elderley mother at a park with a couple of our dogs when a woman and a completely out of control young staffie appeared, the staffie was not aggressive just barelling around flat out and leaping on all and sundry. I had to stand in front of my mother who was terified of being knocked over. I shouted at the woman but she paid no attention at all other than to say her dog was friendly. Next moment another elderley woman has been knocked to the ground. The woman and staffie ran off leaving several of us to call an ambulance for the old lady who had a severely broken leg. She has never recovered fully.

The regulars at the park never saw the woman and staffie again and no one who was there on that day knew who she was.

I usually carry a ball thrower when I am out walking with my mother and would happily whack any dog that tries to jump on her, if the owners refuse to control it.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Erica Boling said:


> Can the general public just go out, purchase, and use a taser? I heard that in some parts of the USA, you need a permit for using things like pepper spray and such?? Does mace fall along these lines too? I really need to get something like this!


They actually were having Taser parties when these first came out - I think they're called T2. They would bring them and let you try them out and shoot targets, etc. I bought mine about 4 years ago and from what I understand they are legal everywhere. I know here in AZ, they recently made it legal to carry concealed without a permit. You do not require a license to purchase a taser. No license to carry or own. I can't tell you about every state but look them up online and I'm sure they will tell if there are restrictions.

They usually carry them wherever guns are sold, but here you don't have to register them or fill out any special forms or anything. I have so far never had to use mine but I have pulled it several times. I have 2 extra cartridges. The recommendations are that if you have to use it, you should lie it down and run after shooting whoever. It gives enough of a delay for you to get away to safety. Not only does it shoot the darts and hit them with I don't know how many volts, but little tags comeout, too, with numbers that are registered back to your taser. The company will replace the taser if you have to do this when you have a police report to back it's usage and leaving it. If you have to shoot a dog, you need to turn it sideways.

You can also buy mace or pepper spray in most sports supply catalogs, packing or hunting supply store or catalogs, etc. I bought my bear spray at Sportsman's Warehouse - again no conditions.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry, it's the C2 - http://www.taser.com


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wasp and hornet spray. Nothing at all illegal to carry around and it has more range/distance then most pepper spray. 
Owner first, then they wont see you kick their dog. ;-)


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

some nice ideas on how to deal with others dogs.And im glad its just not me who whacks my neighbours dogs who get in my face, dogs or childrens way.We have some very strict leash laws here so usually not to bad but always watchful.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

:lol: LMAO at this thread.

I had four dogs for a lot of years, 2x gsd + 2x jrt and we never ever did get bothered by any other dogs...and they were frequently all off leash .

It happens quite a lot here too...having only one or two dogs can be a damn nuisance sometimes .


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> Can the general public just go out, purchase, and use a taser? I heard that in some parts of the USA, you need a permit for using things like pepper spray and such?? Does mace fall along these lines too? I really need to get something like this!



That's why I like the spray shield. You don't have to worry about permits OR getting yourself or your dog hurt by backspray in the wind. Most of the time people see me with it and get their [email protected] dog. I've used it twice.

Once while I was out biking with my Lab, this white Shepherd came charging from its house and across the road at us. When it got close enough I sprayed it and while it didn't go away it did stay 15-20 feet away from us so my dog and I were safe. The owner, who was apologizing and rattling a bag of cat food from her porch saw me spray the dog and got off the f*#%ing porch to grab her dog.

The second time I had to use it was against a "friendly" Lab with no manners, no owner in sight. This was actually my neighbor who I eventually moved because of the problems his dogs caused in my backyard. I sprayed the first time and he just came back 2-3 more times because he had no sense of boundaries. Since he was friendly and I knew him I ended up just hitting him with my leash to get him to leave.

I don't know if it would stop a dog fight but the point is PREVENTION. Are you saying that you're comfortable spraying mace at your own dog in the middle of a fight someone else caused? I also have clients that carry hornet spray (know some women that keep a can next to their bed too), hair spray, or other stuff. Personally I like hornet spray (longer distance) or spray shield (harmless to my dog and people back off upon sight).


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

No Thomas, not an internet tough guy. Just an international badass lol
But seriously, people need to see their dogs, and even more so the dogs of others as what they are, animals. They are not toys. A person might play with their dog, but that doesn't make it a toy to be shared with friends or to help them make new friends. It is when people (and by this I mean adults, not children that may not know better) think its ok for their dog to meet & greet every living human being or animal and do whatever it wants to is where problems start. I can say that I love dogs, in almost all forms in which they come. In more than a few cases I prefer them over people and that I'll admit as well. But love of canines or not, I personally have no reservations when it comes to dealing with idiots and their untrained, uncontrolled, potentially dangerous animals. I will also admit that my animals are also potentially dangerous, maybe even a little more so than theirs. But the key difference is that as long as I'm within eyesight or ear shot, I have control over them so their potential threat is managed to the point it is almost negated. 


I have dispatched more than one cur that left the safety of it's home/yard for the option of chewing on me or to start a fight with my dogs. Last one was after the owner was warned several times over 3 months. He was mad as hell, but knew that his dog would still be alive if he was able to better administer control of it. At least that's what the police told him.

There are people that have a mortal fear of dogs, from chi's to neapolitan's. If an idiot's dog suddenly runs up on that person and they panic & run away and get bitten for inciting Fluffy's prey drive, whose fault is it? Or if that person has severe allergic reactions to dogs? Or if that person just isn't into dogs? It's just good manners and simple common sense and courtesy to restrain one's dog when in public, whether by leash or training.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha, yea I was just messing with you. Something though I think a lot of you don't understand is that most people don't really obedience train dogs. They don't train their dogs to long down or bark and hold they train theirs to speak and fetch. I guess what I'm saying is I wouldn't be at a dog park or whatever with a working dog with other pets around. I may be way off base though considering I have zero experience with dog parks. We have fields and woods around here.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info!



Laney Rein said:


> They actually were having Taser parties when these first came out - I think they're called T2. They would bring them and let you try them out and shoot targets, etc. I bought mine about 4 years ago and from what I understand they are legal everywhere. I know here in AZ, they recently made it legal to carry concealed without a permit. You do not require a license to purchase a taser. No license to carry or own. I can't tell you about every state but look them up online and I'm sure they will tell if there are restrictions.
> 
> They usually carry them wherever guns are sold, but here you don't have to register them or fill out any special forms or anything. I have so far never had to use mine but I have pulled it several times. I have 2 extra cartridges. The recommendations are that if you have to use it, you should lie it down and run after shooting whoever. It gives enough of a delay for you to get away to safety. Not only does it shoot the darts and hit them with I don't know how many volts, but little tags comeout, too, with numbers that are registered back to your taser. The company will replace the taser if you have to do this when you have a police report to back it's usage and leaving it. If you have to shoot a dog, you need to turn it sideways.
> 
> You can also buy mace or pepper spray in most sports supply catalogs, packing or hunting supply store or catalogs, etc. I bought my bear spray at Sportsman's Warehouse - again no conditions.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the extra info. You asked about me being comfortable spraying my own dog with mace... If it's a matter of potentially facing major injuries to my dog that are possibly life threatening or debilitating, then yes, I would consider doing quite a few things to try and stop the fight rather than letting it continue. I figured these types of things are better for prevention, as you stated, rather than for actually breaking up a fight. Just wanted to ask and double check incase somebody had a different experience. 



Jackie Lockard said:


> That's why I like the spray shield. You don't have to worry about permits OR getting yourself or your dog hurt by backspray in the wind. Most of the time people see me with it and get their [email protected] dog. I've used it twice.
> 
> Once while I was out biking with my Lab, this white Shepherd came charging from its house and across the road at us. When it got close enough I sprayed it and while it didn't go away it did stay 15-20 feet away from us so my dog and I were safe. The owner, who was apologizing and rattling a bag of cat food from her porch saw me spray the dog and got off the f*#%ing porch to grab her dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Laney Rein said:


> Jennifer. there's a company here in Scottsdale that makes and sells tasers. They are the same company law enforcement gets there big gun looking ones from that shoot the darts out of. They make a small personal model that comes with a neat hard carry case you can wear on your belt. I find that when the owners just see you pointing it at the dog and a comment like " please call your dog off " makes them react immediately. They sell them online and places like Cabelas, etc. I take mine in my truck all the time, out when I'm trail riding, etc. Better safe than sorry for personal protection and I'm not comfortable carrying a gun. Or the can of bear spray or mace. You usually never have to use it, just let the owners see you with it.


great Idea in theory, but I doubt brandishing a taser is considered legal in most circumstances...jut something to think about...carrying is one thing, pulling it out and threatening someone and their friendly dog is another...

I doubt pepper spray or mace would go over good on a friendly dog either....


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe that it should become mandatory for new dog owners/handlers, whether or not the dog will be kept as a pet, to undergo some training from handlers with more experience, lets say ten years or so. Maybe that might be a start in the right direction. Lets face facts here, most of these types of cases of strange dogs harassing people is due to ,primarily, ignorant dog owners. Possibly education is the way to go to begin eradicating this issue and others. Then again what the hell do I know.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> I believe that it should become mandatory for new dog owners/handlers, whether or not the dog will be kept as a pet, to undergo some training from handlers with more experience, lets say ten years or so. Maybe that might be a start in the right direction. Lets face facts here, most of these types of cases of strange dogs harassing people is due to ,primarily, ignorant dog owners. Possibly education is the way to go to begin eradicating this issue and others. Then again what the hell do I know.


Yes that is the answer, regulations and restrictions.on dog ownership....


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I just got back from walking the dogs in a preserve near my home. Most of the time we are the only ones there, it is an old 340 acre farm that has been preserved. It is generally easy to see or hear people coming so there is time to leash dogs...I always leash my dogs when I see or hear anyone and when off leash they are not allowed far from me. Most of the time, when approaching dog people see me leashing my dogs, they get their dogs on leashes, or under control. And then there are the jerks who think it is ok to just let their dog/s run up on people.
> 
> So, 2x today I met those jerks. Now that I have 2 dogs (Remus is 2 and Griff is 6), if I see that someone is not going to control their dog automatically, I call out "can you get your dog". That usually works and if reassured that their dog is friendly, I say mine are in training or tell them that most dogs get defensive with 2 large male german shepherds circling them, so it is best if we dont play.....
> 
> ...


You're much nicer than I am... ANY dog comes and jumps up on me within that distance and they get a knee to whatever part of them is w/in range... that or they get whatever I'm holding in my hand to the part of their body that is w/in range... I just tell people that they're protection dogs now, they're not - they're French Ring dogs, but people seem to understand it and leave us alone.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Wasp and hornet spray. Nothing at all illegal to carry around and it has more range/distance then most pepper spray.
> Owner first, then they wont see you kick their dog. ;-)


Can't carry that in Canada... you'd be charged w/ Weapons Dangers. Section 2 of the Criminal Code says a weapon is anything that is used or COULD BE used as a weapon for the purposes as such (I'm paraphrasing)... but if you get caught w/ this stuff or any other kind of spray for this purpose and a by the book hard line police officer stops you... you're going to be charged.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> Can't carry that in Canada... you'd be charged w/ Weapons Dangers. Section 2 of the Criminal Code says a weapon is anything that is used or COULD BE used as a weapon for the purposes as such (I'm paraphrasing)... but if you get caught w/ this stuff or any other kind of spray for this purpose and a by the book hard line police officer stops you... you're going to be charged.



That sucks! How are they going to determine that your carrying it for defense? 
:-k...Well, I suppose carrying wasp spray in the middle of winter may be a problem. :grin:
"Anything that is used or COULD be used as a weapon"
By those laws you can't carry a walking stick.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> That sucks! How are they going to determine that your carrying it for defense?
> :-k...Well, I suppose carrying wasp spray in the middle of winter may be a problem. :grin:
> "Anything that is used or COULD be used as a weapon"
> By those laws you can't carry a walking stick.


I'm sure like you've encountered many times on the job, there would be a number of factors to determine whether it was a weapon or just something they had on their person. On a legal test, both element of subjective/objective mens rea would need to be examined to make the conviction in court. I think it would be hard to prove and not worth anybody's time, unless there was reason to.

Well you could, it's a "walking" stick after all 

... unless you're under fear of a legitimate wasp attack - which probably could be argued - you're SOL... I arrested guy who had carried ASP batons for "protection"... that's a no no here. But then again, I think MOST police officers have the common sense enough to know and understand what it's for if you explained it properly... kinda like the whole bear spray in the purse (debatable on whether that is legal... would depend on the percentage of OC in the spray I believe)...


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

For strays and dogs that charge I use a 6ft leather leash with braided handle , one smack on the muzzle and they leave faster then they came. personal best two charging labs coming out of thier yard, 2 smacks and there there back in thier yard and I hear the " I'm sorry ". 
For the idiot owner and the" he's friendly dog ", I'll tell them the Vet said mine is really Contagious ! They leash thier dog in a hurry.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

loos walking dogs with no owner to control them or even owners who dont have any control over make contact with my foot whereever the hell i can reach them.

I dont care that your dog wants to play, is social, is friendly, dont have a mean bone in its body...its YOUR dog so keep it the fk away from me and my dogs or i will kick it untill it screams...IF i want contact with your dogs or want my dogs to play with them i will ASK...I dont ASSUME that simply since i like it the whole world has the same views.

few weeks back I was walking caylinn and some mangy fkin briard came bounding up the levy and ran straight at her while her owner yells at me that its ok...the dog just wants to PLAY but heres the problem...caylinn dont play with other dogs, she has no love for them anymore due to another ****wit letting his GSD jump on her few weeks before that and he bit her...so her view is now that of most dogs that have been taacked by other dogs, attack first is the best defense and she enforces that rule with vengance even tho she is only 6 and a half months old.... I kicked that briard so hard it yelped and ran of and his owner had to go find his dog which was hiding in the shrubs a bit away....

he walks up to me saying..why did you kick him? he didnt mean anything at all...just wanted to play...dont your dog handle dogs that play coze then she should be put down...told him its not the dog that dont handle other dogs, its the owner that hates them...your dog, keep it with you! informed him he should be happy it was my foot his dog connected with and not my dogs teeth since they can do a shitload more damage then my foot can do....and appart from that...my dog always comes FIRST....i dont care how anyone feels about my behaviour towards their dogs when running around uncontrolled...my dog is the important dog and I will protect him in any way i see fit...dont like it then keep your dog away from me and mine and we will get along fine! otherwise suffer the consequences...


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Lets us look at the whole picture. in what other culture do our pets ride in baby carriages, eat gourmet foods and have an entire wardrobe? We have made our dogs neurotic by treating them like spoiled children. 

As a society we are seeing increasingly more issues with our youth due to lack of structure and respect. Now we find it cruel to give a dog boundaries and enforce them. We have come to consider our animal companions more valuable than a humane life. JUst my two cents worth.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> loos walking dogs with no owner to control them or even owners who dont have any control over make contact with my foot whereever the hell i can reach them.


:lol:

I was wondering today where you've been. I was getting ready to post another 'Where the f*** is Alice' thread !


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> loos walking dogs with no owner to control them or even owners who dont have any control over make contact with my foot whereever the hell i can reach them.
> 
> I dont care that your dog wants to play, is social, is friendly, dont have a mean bone in its body...its YOUR dog so keep it the fk away from me and my dogs or i will kick it untill it screams...IF i want contact with your dogs or want my dogs to play with them i will ASK...I dont ASSUME that simply since i like it the whole world has the same views.
> 
> ...


Mind=Blown. 

Ricardo in sense that is a good idea but in reality its a pipe dream and will never happen. All you can do is train yours and try to control what you can control ie environment, people, other dogs. 

I see so many of you on here talking about kicking and dispatching other peoples dogs. I have a hypothetical situation for you all, say your in your dog park or whatever and snoop dogs little brother(who has no idea of training dogs) is out there with his dog. His dog runs up to your highly trained dog and you kick hell out of it. In your mind you did the right thing, but in his ignorant mind you just kicked his dog. Now it may be different in other places but I can think of a few people around here that would be ready to fight if you kicked their dog whether you're right or wrong. I had a guy kick mine one time and we went at it hard. Back to the situation though you kick his dog and he gets mad and is ready to fight. You may ahve a gun, the other guy may have a gun or knife or whatever. What I'm saying basically is a situation that you think is horrible can actually turn into a real life horrible situation simply because you have a working dog in an environment with untrained pets thinking that everybody is gonna have control of their dog the way you do.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> Mind=Blown.
> 
> Ricardo in sense that is a good idea but in reality its a pipe dream and will never happen. All you can do is train yours and try to control what you can control ie environment, people, other dogs.
> 
> I see so many of you on here talking about kicking and dispatching other peoples dogs. I have a hypothetical situation for you all, say your in your dog park or whatever and snoop dogs little brother(who has no idea of training dogs) is out there with his dog. His dog runs up to your highly trained dog and you kick hell out of it. In your mind you did the right thing, but in his ignorant mind you just kicked his dog. Now it may be different in other places but I can think of a few people around here that would be ready to fight if you kicked their dog whether you're right or wrong. I had a guy kick mine one time and we went at it hard. Back to the situation though you kick his dog and he gets mad and is ready to fight. You may ahve a gun, the other guy may have a gun or knife or whatever. What I'm saying basically is a situation that you think is horrible can actually turn into a real life horrible situation simply because you have a working dog in an environment with untrained pets thinking that everybody is gonna have control of their dog the way you do.


You make a very good point Thomas. Hence why I have no set 'routine' on how I deal with it. Gotta play it by ear .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> Mind=Blown.
> 
> Ricardo in sense that is a good idea but in reality its a pipe dream and will never happen. All you can do is train yours and try to control what you can control ie environment, people, other dogs.
> 
> I see so many of you on here talking about kicking and dispatching other peoples dogs. I have a hypothetical situation for you all, say your in your dog park or whatever and snoop dogs little brother(who has no idea of training dogs) is out there with his dog. His dog runs up to your highly trained dog and you kick hell out of it. In your mind you did the right thing, but in his ignorant mind you just kicked his dog. Now it may be different in other places but I can think of a few people around here that would be ready to fight if you kicked their dog whether you're right or wrong. I had a guy kick mine one time and we went at it hard. Back to the situation though you kick his dog and he gets mad and is ready to fight. You may ahve a gun, the other guy may have a gun or knife or whatever. What I'm saying basically is a situation that you think is horrible can actually turn into a real life horrible situation simply because you have a working dog in an environment with untrained pets thinking that everybody is gonna have control of their dog the way you do.



I completly get where your coming from, things can go to hell in a handbasket before you know it but that still doesnt deter me of my way of thinking and my reason for that is this...If i think like that it would mean perhaps my dog would have to fend for itself...no granted that wouldnt be a real problem but heres the real problem with that...he and she both know how to bite and can do a shitload of damage, damage that i am then responsible for, my dog might get taken away and put down or i might get a ticket for letting my dog fight and not stepping in or a whole lot of things that could evolve out of this scenario, my dog might get killed coze the other dog is stronger or meaner or whatever, or their dog might die? see where im going with this? you cant prevent shit from happening no matter how hard you try...I go walk my dogs where theres a leashlaw, i go at times when normaly people dont walk their dogs, i go out of my way to make sure i dont have to deal with unleashed dogs and their stupid owners in order to prevent trouble BUT at the end there will always be retards that feel they have a godgiven right to let their dog do as it will...and im not going to wait and see what the endresult might turn into...

ill put it crude ....I have my dogs leashed for a purpose, i dont want other dogs around me and the leash should tell you that there might be a reason for having them leashed, let your dog rump free and happy and come at my dogs, then I will kick it, and kick it hard, dont like it and want to make a big thing out of it, go ahead and have at it! want to kick me or hit me or beat me up for kicking your dog? then you had better make sure you knock me the **** out coze there will be consequences...

you cant think in terms of what MIGHT happen...if you start thinking that way soon enough you will be afraid to breathe since the air might or might not be good for you. and trust me after you have had several dogs turn into defensive mean bastards coze some fukwit had their offlead dog jump on yours and start fighting you will start thinking just like me...wish it was different but unfortunately it isnt.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I completly get where your coming from, things can go to hell in a handbasket before you know it but that still doesnt deter me of my way of thinking and my reason for that is this...If i think like that it would mean perhaps my dog would have to fend for itself...no granted that wouldnt be a real problem but heres the real problem with that...he and she both know how to bite and can do a shitload of damage, damage that i am then responsible for, my dog might get taken away and put down or i might get a ticket for letting my dog fight and not stepping in or a whole lot of things that could evolve out of this scenario, my dog might get killed coze the other dog is stronger or meaner or whatever, or their dog might die? see where im going with this? you cant prevent shit from happening no matter how hard you try...I go walk my dogs where theres a leashlaw, i go at times when normaly people dont walk their dogs, i go out of my way to make sure i dont have to deal with unleashed dogs and their stupid owners in order to prevent trouble BUT at the end there will always be retards that feel they have a godgiven right to let their dog do as it will...and im not going to wait and see what the endresult might turn into...
> 
> ill put it crude ....I have my dogs leashed for a purpose, i dont want other dogs around me and the leash should tell you that there might be a reason for having them leashed, let your dog rump free and happy and come at my dogs, then I will kick it, and kick it hard, dont like it and want to make a big thing out of it, go ahead and have at it! want to kick me or hit me or beat me up for kicking your dog? then you had better make sure you knock me the **** out coze there will be consequences...
> 
> you cant think in terms of what MIGHT happen...if you start thinking that way soon enough you will be afraid to breathe since the air might or might not be good for you. and trust me after you have had several dogs turn into defensive mean bastards coze some fukwit had their offlead dog jump on yours and start fighting you will start thinking just like me...wish it was different but unfortunately it isnt.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> I see so many of you on here talking about kicking and dispatching other peoples dogs. I have a hypothetical situation for you all, say your in your dog park or whatever and snoop dogs little brother(who has no idea of training dogs) is out there with his dog. His dog runs up to your highly trained dog and you kick hell out of it. In your mind you did the right thing, but in his ignorant mind you just kicked his dog. Now it may be different in other places but I can think of a few people around here that would be ready to fight if you kicked their dog whether you're right or wrong. I had a guy kick mine one time and we went at it hard. Back to the situation though you kick his dog and he gets mad and is ready to fight. You may ahve a gun, the other guy may have a gun or knife or whatever. What I'm saying basically is a situation that you think is horrible can actually turn into a real life horrible situation simply because you have a working dog in an environment with untrained pets thinking that everybody is gonna have control of their dog the way you do.


Ok, I never go to dog parks, BUT I tell people to call their dog before it even gets close. If they respond with some stupid "it's friendly" bs I tell them again. After that it's up to protect me and my dog. If they want to cause an issue after that I usually have a cell phone on me and report the loose dog and leave them with a hefty fine. I don't give a shit what they think. I'm in MY LEGAL RIGHT to PROTECT MYSELF. I would beat the crap out of a person that got that close and just jumped on me, why would I care less just because it's a dog?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Ok, I never go to dog parks, BUT I tell people to call their dog before it even gets close. If they respond with some stupid "it's friendly" bs I tell them again. After that it's up to protect me and my dog. If they want to cause an issue after that I usually have a cell phone on me and report the loose dog and leave them with a hefty fine. I don't give a shit what they think. I'm in MY LEGAL RIGHT to PROTECT MYSELF. I would beat the crap out of a person that got that close and just jumped on me, why would I care less just because it's a dog?


 
Legal right or not, at least over here, that is neither here nor there. If you can enforce it...great!

It is not a legal argument. It is life, at least where I live ! We just don't sing about it so much.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Legal right or not, at least over here, that is neither here nor there. If you can enforce it...great!
> 
> It is not a legal argument. It is life, at least where I live ! We just don't sing about it so much.



I have never "dispatched" of an animal, nuisance or not. But if someone breaks into my house with a knife and threatens my life or the life of my family members I have no issue dealing with the threat, if that means I have to shoot them five times oh well. *I* am alive and *they* attacked me first. My survival is not taken lightly. If someone's dog came after me intending to bite, injure, maim, or kill myself or my dog I don't give a fk what the owner -or anyone else- thinks. My life, and the life of my family (dogs included) comes first.

Around here there is a leash law and here police support the leash law.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I have never "dispatched" of an animal, nuisance or not. But if someone breaks into my house with a knife and threatens my life or the life of my family members I have no issue dealing with the threat, if that means I have to shoot them five times oh well. *I* am alive and *they* attacked me first. My survival is not taken lightly. If someone's dog came after me intending to bite, injure, maim, or kill myself or my dog I don't give a fk what the owner -or anyone else- thinks. My life, and the life of my family (dogs included) comes first.
> 
> Around here there is a leash law and here police support the leash law.


Police support the leash law ?? You mean, you make a complaint and they are in attendance ?? They are not busy with more important stuff ?? Sounds idylic.


----------

